# The covenant keeping God: a still small voice, and a consuming fire



## Joseph Noah Gagliardi (Aug 3, 2017)

I grew up in a Reformed Presbyterian church; faithful elders and my Pastor broke unto us the bread of life, and living waters Lord's Day after Lord's Day, and for 21 years, it meant nothing to me.

Philosophy, the deep indwelling questions seated in the heart of man plagued since I was a wee boy. I had unanswerable questions, until God manifested in my heart that He is everything, and I am nothing. I was thinking about this, and this is what I have found true, as I considered my own estate, and God's majesty.

I am the LORD. This statement is the crux of Christianity and the ultimate answer to everything. When God says this, He is claiming that there is none beside Him, He has no equal, even the greatest power He could create should still be so far beneath Him: should Satan be ten thousand of his vested power and being, he could be no closer to The LORD God Almighty than any ant, nay, a grain of dust, the lowliest atom or electron, nothing in all the universe is of consequence or import, to rise up and say why hast thou done this? Or why hast thou made me thus?

It is all empty of itself; things derive their purpose and meaning from their design as it fits within its proper use and function as part of God’s immutable will. Without God, there is nothing; thus, the great paradox, the sense of hope or meaning, while the weight of vanity bears hard down upon man, crushing his soul, draining the very life and breath from his body of dust.

This despair is resolved in the Lord Jesus Christ. God says, I AM; He tells Israel to obey His Commands for “_I am the LORD_”, adding “your God”, for He is not father to the nations, but unto His peculiar people. God is reality, the true and only being. Then the promise, I AM, there is no other, I AM, you are nothing, but I will make you a beholder of my glory, I will make you my people. I AM, the only God, but ye shall be my people. Why this mercy? Because He has loved us since before the foundation of the world, in Christ. Why the rituals and customs and ceremonies? Why the commands and admonitions? Why are we here? Why is it this? Why did that happen? Why me? Why?

Because I AM, I am the LORD. This is the conclusion of the whole matter. If we will but believe, there is no other standard of righteousness, no other reason or knowledge, it is all found in the word of God, “_For the prophecy came not in old time by the will of man: but holy men of God spake as they were moved by the Holy Ghost._”

We need not spend our lives searching out mysteries and knowledge, but search for truth and salvation in the Scriptures, for therein is Christ, foolishness to the mind of man, but wisdom accompanied by the Holy Spirit who beareth witness in the heart that Christ is the LORD, the only wise God and savior of His people. There is none beside Him. He keeps covenant forever. When we sin, when we fall away for a time, even as the prodigal son, He is the covenant keeper, when we are not.

I see a lot, and hear a lot of theological discussion on covenant theology, and while "academic theology" has its place, this is true covenant theology, that while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us. Why? Why love a sinner? I cannot love a sinner as that. Because I am the LORD. Wow, that is beyond my comprehension. But that is why we will spend an eternity with Christ, as we search out, and know intimately His every mercy and lovingkindness, eternity with our heavenly husband.

I am not wishing to belittle those who talk of covenant theology, but when we see God's love towards us in this light, His covenant with us is so much more profound, and amazing as the Holy Spirit witnesses of His faithfulness in our hearts. And I believe in discussions of covenant theology, we ought to be undone by this realization; God is our father, but He is also the LORD of hosts, a consuming fire. And while I warm myself by the fire, and see by its light, I dare not trifle with its flame, lest I be turned to ash.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 4, 2017)

Joseph Noah Gagliardi said:


> I grew up in a Reformed Presbyterian church; faithful elders and my Pastor broke unto us the bread of life, and living waters Lord's Day after Lord's Day, and for 21 years, it meant nothing to me. Philosophy, the deep indwelling questions seated in the heart of man plagued since I was a wee boy. I had unanswerable questions, until God manifested in my heart that He is everything, and I am nothing. I was thinking about this, and this is what I have found true, as I considered my own estate, and God's majesty.
> I am the LORD. This statement is the crux of Christianity and the ultimate answer to everything. When God says this, He is claiming that there is none beside Him, He has no equal, even the greatest power He could create should still be so far beneath Him: should Satan be ten thousand of his vested power and being, he could be no closer to The LORD God Almighty than any ant, nay, a grain of dust, the lowliest atom or electron, nothing in all the universe is of consequence or import, to rise up and say why hast thou done this? Or why hast thou made me thus? It is all empty of itself; things derive their purpose and meaning from their design as it fits within its proper use and function as part of God’s immutable will. Without God, there is nothing; thus, the great paradox, the sense of hope or meaning, while the weight of vanity bears hard down upon man, crushing his soul, draining the very life and breath from his body of dust. This despair is resolved in the Lord Jesus Christ. God says, I AM; He tells Israel to obey His Commands for “I am the LORD”, adding “your God”, for He is not father to the nations, but unto His peculiar people. God is reality, the true and only being. Then the promise, I AM, there is no other, I AM, you are nothing, but I will make you a beholder of my glory, I will make you my people. I AM, the only God, but ye shall be my people. Why this mercy? Because He has loved us since before the foundation of the world, in Christ. Why the rituals and customs and ceremonies? Why the commands and admonitions? Why are we here? Why is it this? Why did that happen? Why me? Why? Because I AM, I am the LORD. This is the conclusion of the whole matter. If we will but believe, there is no other standard of righteousness, no other reason or knowledge, it is all found in the word of God, “For the prophecy came not in old time by the will of man: but holy men of God spake as they were moved by the Holy Ghost.” We need not spend our lives searching out mysteries and knowledge, but search for truth and salvation in the Scriptures, for therein is Christ, foolishness to the mind of man, but wisdom accompanied by the Holy Spirit who beareth witness in the heart that Christ is the LORD, the only wise God and savior of His people. There is none beside Him. He keeps covenant forever. When we sin, when we fall away for a time, even as the prodigal son, He is the covenant keeper, when we are not. I see a lot, and hear a lot of theological discussion on covenant theology, and while "academic theology" has its place, this is true covenant theology, that while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us. Why? Why love a sinner? I cannot love a sinner as that. Because I am the LORD. Wow, that is beyond my comprehension. But that is why we will spend an eternity with Christ, as we search out, and know intimately His every mercy and lovingkindness, eternity with our heavenly husband. I am not wishing to belittle those who talk of covenant theology, but when we see God's love towards us in this light, His covenant with us is so much more profound, and amazing as the Holy Spirit witnesses of His faithfulness in our hearts. And I believe in discussions of covenant theology, we ought to be undone by this realization; God is our father, but He is also the LORD of hosts, a consuming fire. And while I warm myself by the fire, and see by its light, I dare not trifle with its flame, lest I be turned to ash.


Joseph,

Thank you for this. It is indeed important to realize that we are dealing with holy things--with precious things--when we talk about the covenant that God has made with man in Christ Jesus.

It's good to have you on the Puritan Board, brother. I look forward to dialoguing with you here, and I especially look forward to our next meeting in person. I hope you and yours are well. Your family is often on my mind.


----------



## Joseph Noah Gagliardi (Aug 6, 2017)

Forgive me my belated response; I finished the Summer semester this week, and I have been most fatigued. I thank you sir for your warm welcome, and well wishes. We are doing very well, I trust the same for yourself and your family.


----------

